# Client cant log in due to server time sync error HELP!



## AyaMeow (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi,

I work at a tiny school which has no IT support. After a power cut, students are unable to log in to their individual users due to time being out of sync with server. I don't have info on local login info for these computers. Running XP. I can log in to server computer. Please help!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

So the server date and time are correct? Are all computers affected or only one? How do you have the server password but not the local admin account for the workstations? There must be an IT department or IT contractor/firm somewhere for the school that you can contact for the credentials or for assistance.


----------



## AyaMeow (Aug 17, 2016)

Basically, this school has been through an insane amount of management changes and due to the uber rural setting, things like IT have been neglected beyond belief. I pretty much have a scribbled little notebook full of random passwords and only that to work from. I can definitely contract out but was hoping there was some alternative solution as it usually takes 2wks to even get anyone out as remotely as us and then the cost is excessive. All computers in that particular classroom are affected. The other classroom is fine. Yes, the server date and time are correct.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Whats the exact error you are getting? 

Are you sure you don't have network issue? Not sure why one classroom would be affected and not the other. You need to look at what's different between the two. Are there multiple servers?

Since you have credentials to log onto the server, and since I assume there would be a domain in place, then those same credentials should be usable on the workstations.

The date and time can also be checked in the BIOS but that doesn't seem like the answer if it affects multiple computer and only in one classroom.


----------

